# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Khởi động dừng mềm ALTISTART48 ATS48C48Q và ATS48C41Q schneider

## longnguyenkd10

Hiện tại trong kho em đang có 2 con KHỞI ĐỘNG DỪNG MỀM ALTISTART48 ATS48C48Q và ATS48C41Q của Schneider 
ATS48C41Q  220kW 3P  410A 
ATS48C48Q 250kW 3P 480A 
Mọi mặt hàng đều được bảo hành 12 tháng kể từ khi mua hàng 

HOTLINE *0968095220*
Địa chỉ 71A1 khu đô thị mới ĐẠI KIM - HOÀNG MAI - HÀ NỘI

----------

